# Any Extra point to blood relation?



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,

i am kinda new to here .. and seems you guys are doing grt job as sharing your experience with all of us. 

i would like to know , can we get 5 point if we have a blood relation live in Australia?:

thanks
Sanjeewa


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sanjeewa, 

generally, no. However, if your relatives are close (sibling, aunt or uncle, cousin etc.), hold Australian citizenship or permanent residency and live in *rural Australia* they *MAY* be able to sponsor you for a Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa. You'll get an additional *10 points* if you (and your sponsor) qualify. 

Caution: There are a couple of additional requirements and constraints attached, for instance you nominated ANZSCO job code must be on the SOL and not on the CSOL. You also agree to live/work in a specified regional area (Sydney, Melbourne etc. don't qualify, sorry) and the visa is only temporary. You'd best read it up directly on the SkillSelect page (see link above). 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Thanks monica very helpfull


----------

